# Silver sable male & pure blue female litter - idea of what the puppy might look like?



## Kingsman3509 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi, I am currently in the midst of putting a deposit down for my first German Shepherd. I don't have a lot of experience with silver sables or blue German Shepherds, so I was hoping anyone could provide any ideas of how the puppy/grown adult might end up looking like. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you should be more concerned that this is not a reputable breeder but most likely one that breeds for color. 

Health, temperament and drives should be most important


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Ditto on what Jax said. What do you know about this breeder?

One of my previous GSDs was a rescue after he'd been turned in by the original buyer because of all his health problems. The dog's breeder bred specifically for color -- blues, livers, pandas, etc. My pooch was a sweetheart, but boy oh boy did he end up with issues from that poor breeding.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The blue is from a dilute gene combined with an all black dog. The black seen in german shepherds is a recessive gen on the a allele. Sable is the dominant color on the a allele. Its hard to predict what color would result because the sable dog could carry a few different recessive genes. Color isn't high on my priority list when looking for dogs, but I question why a breeder would use a dog with faulty color when there are better options out there. It is a giant red flag, and I would pass.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Kingsman3509 said:


> Hi, I am currently in the midst of putting a deposit down for my first German Shepherd. I don't have a lot of experience with silver sables or blue German Shepherds, so I was hoping anyone could provide any ideas of how the puppy/grown adult might end up looking like. Thanks!


Why would you ever buy a pup from that kind of breeder? RUN!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

gsdsteve said:


> Why would you ever buy a pup from that kind of breeder? RUN!


OP was most likely told it’s a rare color so hard to find etc. and charge way over price like golden doodles


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Blues and livers sometimes do pop up in litters bred by reputable breeders, as the genes are recessive and the parents can be carriers. In cases like that the pups are sold to pet homes on spay/neuter contracts, and the breeding is NOT repeated. Some breeders are so leery of the wrong people getting hold of these 'rare' colours and exploiting them, that they'll do a pediatric spay before letting the pup go to its new home.

Stay away from a breeder that breeds for colour. You run the risk of getting an unhealthy pup, or one with poor temperament, if colour is the only consideration for the breeding!


----------



## Castine2213 (Aug 25, 2020)

You can most and definitely get a healthy blue or silver sable from great breeders the breeders are just rare. There is a silver sable breeder in California she makes sure all her dogs are healthy and akc registered show/pet lines and have hip/elbow and DM testing done. Give breeding rights when pup is two and has passed OFA. We are currently waiting for our silver sable female she just turned 3 weeks old. She at times has blues and lovers but she mainly carry’s silvers and whites and black/silver short and long coats. Good luck.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Castine2213 said:


> You can most and definitely get a healthy blue or silver sable from great breeders the breeders are just rare. There is a silver sable breeder in California she makes sure all her dogs are healthy and akc registered show/pet lines and have hip/elbow and DM testing done. Give breeding rights when pup is two and has passed OFA. We are currently waiting for our silver sable female she just turned 3 weeks old. She at times has blues and lovers but she mainly carry’s silvers and whites and black/silver short and long coats. Good luck.


I am glad you found a puppy you like. But lets stress again, any breeder who breeds for color is not reputable. Your breeder sounds like she is trying to at least watch health, but there is so much more to it then that. Temperament is a huge factor with these dogs and working them helps show potential weakness that should not be passed on. Further to that, handing out breeding rights to every Joe is certainly not doing the breed any favors.


----------



## Castine2213 (Aug 25, 2020)

She only hands breeding rights as long as people do it correctly. She has to sign off on it before it can happen. All her dogs have amazing temperaments they all go in the house at times and 90% of them have been in shows. She’s a 3rd generation in her family to do breeding with silver sables and whites.
But totally get what your saying and do agree with you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Castine2213 said:


> You can most and definitely get a healthy blue or silver sable from great breeders the breeders are just rare. There is a silver sable breeder in California she makes sure all her dogs are healthy and akc registered show/pet lines and have hip/elbow and DM testing done. Give breeding rights when pup is two and has passed OFA. We are currently waiting for our silver sable female she just turned 3 weeks old. She at times has blues and lovers but she mainly carry’s silvers and whites and black/silver short and long coats. Good luck.


The breeder is rare, lmao. Who told you the a breeder who purposely breeds colors that are not normal for the breed. A breeder who breeds for this is not rare but tells uneducated buyers they are as well as the color to charge more money.


----------



## Castine2213 (Aug 25, 2020)

The breeder I go with actually does her research on heath and temperament with all her dogs she has mainly whites and silvers but rarely has a liver/ blue in a litter she does not carry any solid blues or livers. She is about the health and temperament of her dogs and litters not the color and does not sell them for more money. All the same price no matter what color. Like I said she’s a 3rd generation of breeding in her family. I wouldn’t go anywhere else besides her. 
thanks


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

story time 

it used to be, years ago, before german reunification, we had black and tans, blacks, and whites in the usa. Like everybody says, if you just breed color A sire x color A dam in order to get more color A pups, eventually you'll have problems, so they used to have to cross the 3 occasionally.
That's where all the "rare colors" come from. But back in those days we didn't call them "rare." We called them "culls" and we didn't register them. We only registered the very best "pick of the litter" standard color offspring from those matings, and only under the special designation of "foundation stock dog" in big bold letters at the top of the ped, so that everybody knew, at a glance, not to mess around with it for anything other than_ the express purpose _of a necessary outcross. But of course back in them days, we had actual bloodlines, too...

anybody reads this old enough to remember what I'm talking about, Cheers!!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Sable is Sable, whether it is light or dark. Silver Sable just refers to a light Sable. In the US, breeders tend to put descriptive words into the colors to describe the dog. Breeding for an off color, serious color fault, is not a reputable breeder in any way. Can Blue or Liver happen, yes, but they should be placed into pet homes with no breeding rights, and that is what reputable breeders do. White is actually a disqualifying color fault in the breed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You have to watch what the breeder is calling an off color too. I was banned from a silver German Shepherd group on Facebook because a breeder was using what she called a silver sable stud. The dog was a red sable from well known working lines. I advised the breeder that I knew the particular dog and that he was a red sable. She argued that he was a silver sable based on him having a lighter strip of hair along his shoulder. I did not realize that she was an admin in the group so I advised it was not fair to her puppy buyers to be told that they were buying a silver sable when what they had actually bought was a red sable. Poof! I got banned. Lol!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I found the white and sable breeder. They appear to be pet lines, but what troubles me is that their white German Shepherds are called Swiss Shepherds. They are not interchangeable, they are two different breeds. I have to agree about breeding for colo. What I see are non standard dogs. I had a black and silver Rescued Germanshepherd that was not at all breed standard in terms of shape temperament or size.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I found the white and sable breeder. They appear to be pet lines, but what troubles me is that their white German Shepherds are called Swiss Shepherds. They are not interchangeable, they are two different breeds. I have to agree about breeding for colo. What I see are non standard dogs. I had a black and silver Rescued Germanshepherd that was not at all breed standard in terms of shape temperament or size.


I just looked at the breeder's website. If you look at some of the dog's pedigrees, there is no way that a silver could be produced. It just isn't there. The breeder is touching up the photos to make them look like silvers. The others are byb and so there is a possibility with them.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I just looked at the breeder's website. If you look at some of the dog's pedigrees, there is no way that a silver could be produced. It just isn't there. The breeder is touching up the photos to make them look like silvers. The others are byb and so there is a possibility with them.


They pulled at least one White Swiss on the dam’s side to lighten the dogs. That is not a natural silver as you said. I would call them pet lines with something else thrown in.

The other thing we have both commented on in different threads is that sometimes a silver dog is actually cream.

I just noticed this thread is almost 3 weeks old so the OP is long gone....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> I just noticed this thread is almost 3 weeks old so the OP is long gone....


they wanted pictures.....this thread has no pictures.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Here are some pictures, if they come back. It’s interesting to see where the silver comes from in their pedigrees.






Bellevue's Silberne Wolfsbane


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Bellevue's Silberne Wolfsbane




www.pedigreedatabase.com













Bellevue's Sterling Estrella


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Bellevue's Sterling Estrella




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> I found the white and sable breeder. They appear to be pet lines, but what troubles me is that their white German Shepherds are called Swiss Shepherds. They are not interchangeable, they are two different breeds.


If I was looking at the same breeder you were all the whites with the exception of one were imports from countries that use FCI registries, Germany, Italy, Russia. The FCI WSS registrations can be used to register them as GSDs, color (white) with the AKC because the WSS isn't a recognized breed in the AKC and the GSDCA says the WSS is a GSD. 

When people say the dogs are "silver" do they really mean silver like in a shade of gray or just that white mixed with black fur gives the illusion of silver or gray until you're up close?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The site calls them Swiss Shepherds which are a different breed. They don’t look like White GSDs. 

Silver does not refer to the darker coloring you see on a sable. It refers to the lightest color on the paws and other areas that are normally tan on a black and tan GSD. Silver is whitish but has a different hue than white shepherd.


----------

